# Downtown OKC



## ronlane (Dec 24, 2020)

Had a friend take me to a new location to shoot the OKC skyline from.


----------



## photoflyer (Dec 25, 2020)

I've made many trips there.  One of my favorite clients is just South of town on 35.  Always stay in Bricktown at the hotel built into the stadium and schedule when the team is playing a home game.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 25, 2020)

Nice shot.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 25, 2020)

Love it.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 26, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> I've made many trips there.  One of my favorite clients is just South of town on 35.  Always stay in Bricktown at the hotel built into the stadium and schedule when the team is playing a home game.



Photoflyer, that parking garage is a good place to shoot from too. I'll share a pano that I took a couple of weeks ago.



K9Kirk said:


> Nice shot.



Thank you.



Peeb said:


> Love it.



Thank you.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## photoflyer (Dec 26, 2020)

ronlane said:


> View attachment 201687



I hope to visit them this summer.  This time I will do more than just park my car in that garage.  

I've been going there long enough to watch that skyline grow.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 26, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 201687
> ...



Sounds good. There are a few really good spots really close to there to shoot skylines. Hit me up and I'll see if I can get away and we can meet and shoot.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 28, 2020)

The first is very film noire.  Both great takes tho.


----------



## stapo49 (Dec 28, 2020)

Nice work. I was looking for the "bat signal" in the first one .


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 29, 2020)

stapo49 said:


> Nice work. I was looking for the "bat signal" in the first one .



Nowadays they just go to their Twitter accounts to check for any signs of trouble with villains.


----------



## Rickbb (Dec 29, 2020)

I have a customer there and have visited many times, but never seen anything as nice as these shots.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 1, 2021)

Rickbb said:


> I have a customer there and have visited many times, but never seen anything as nice as these shots.



Thank you.


----------

